# TIA Portal leichter,schneller,besser?



## progmann (21 Juni 2011)

Gestern habe ich ein neues Projekt / Programm in eine Anlagensteuerung geladen , getestet und an den Kunden übergeben. Es ist voll lauffähig ohne Softwarefehler. Die SPS arbeitet ihr Programm ab wie in etlichen Anlagen ebenso.
Nun dachte ich mir , ich nehme dieses frische Programm und lese es ins TIA portal ein.
Eigendlich wollte ich ein neues Projekt  dort erstellen aber schon bei der Auswahl der Hardware war Ende. Ich komme bis zum Aufruf eines DP/DP Kopplers und dann find ich mich nicht mehr durch, besser ich finde keine Schnitstellenzuweisung.
Darum die Idee , ein fertiges Programm einlesen mit genau dieser HW Konfig.
Aber ich werd wohl weiter mit ohne TIA arbeiten müssen, um solche 
Meldungen wie im Anhang zu vermeiden.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Juni 2011)

... kann ja sein, das die CPU das tut was du von ihr erwartest.
Wirklich meckern tut TIA doch nur über die Schnittstelle des DB10/DB5. Dann such den Fehler dort mal und reorganisier mal dein altes Projekt. Die fehlenden SCL-Quellen sind zwar erstmal unschön aber an der Programmfunktionalität in der CPU tut das ja nichts. Vielleicht hast du sie ja noch irgendwo? 

An deiner Stelle würd ich die Fehler der reihe nach abarbeiten, denn manchmal ergibt sich aus soetwas ein Folgefehler, der dann gleich mit verschwindet.

Thomas


----------



## rheumakay (21 Juni 2011)

wie alt ist denn dein Koppler?
So weit ich weiß , kann nur Hardware ab 2007 verbaut werden .. bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> wie alt ist denn dein Koppler?
> So weit ich weiß , kann nur Hardware ab 2007 verbaut werden .. bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher



Das stand doch schon hier im Forum.

Alle HW die zum Zeitpunkt 01.10.2007 aktiv im Liefereinsatz war mit 
dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt gültigen HW und SW-Ständen oder höher
können migiert werden.

VOR der Migration bitte Konsistenzprüfung ausführen

Wenn SCL-Quellen vorhanden sind, dann vor der Migration diese
frisch übersetzen. Nur QUELL-Identische SCL-Bausteine können
migriert werden. Das ist auch logisch so, denn nach der Migration
ist alles Quelle/Baustein, also identisch. Wenn es vorher ungleich
war, kann ja des Migrationsprogramm nicht von sich aus das
Generieren starten. Ich sehe das nicht als Nachteil.

Frank


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2011)

Im alten Projekt weniger reorganisieren, sondern eher mal Bausteinkonsistent prüfen, wahrscheinlich wird da auch schon DB5/10 als Inkonsistent angezeigt.

Zum DP/DP:
In der Netzsicht Doppelklick, und dann hast du die Detail-Konfig des Kopplers.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## progmann (21 Juni 2011)

*TIA man wurstelt sich durch*

Hi 
Mitlerweilen hab ich die Hardware am laufen und seh auch den ersten  Baustein, bereit zum editieren.
Es ärgert mich nur gewaltig, das ich mir jede "Erleichterung" mühsam über Versuch und Irtum erkämpfen muss. Dazu fehlt einfach die Zeit.
Gern würde ich bestehende , erprobte Bausteine ins neue Portal rein nehmen, aber wie sich das fürs erste anlässt  muss wohl in TIA alles neu geschrieben werden.
Das ist schlicht gesagt einfach nicht fertig dieses neue Produkt.
Klar wenn ich den ganzen lieben Tag lang Zeit habe keine Termine die einzuhalten sind, dann kann ich ebenso spielerisch all die netten Verbesserungen finden.
Wieso mault Tia , wenn doch der gute alte Manager klaglos seinen Dienst tut. SCL Quellen hab ich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht eine benötigt.
Warum  brauch ich die nun. Falsche Schnittstellenzuordnung / da hörts ja wohl auf. Woher weis das TIA und wenn der so klug gemacht ist warum stellt der das nicht auch gleich  alles richtig. So ist doch die Aussage  laut Werbung. Nur noch intuitiv anklicken den Rest macht das neue Tool.
Es sind nun mal nicht alle gleich die großen Könner auf dem Gebiet. Und ich will mich ja dem neuen nicht verschließen. Aber als Einzelkämpfer ist TIA ein recht mühseliges Tool.


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2011)

progmann schrieb:


> Hi
> Mitlerweilen hab ich die Hardware am laufen und seh auch den ersten  Baustein, bereit zum editieren.
> Es ärgert mich nur gewaltig, das ich mir jede "Erleichterung" mühsam über Versuch und Irtum erkämpfen muss. Dazu fehlt einfach die Zeit.
> Gern würde ich bestehende , erprobte Bausteine ins neue Portal rein nehmen, aber wie sich das fürs erste anlässt  muss wohl in TIA alles neu geschrieben werden.
> ...




Du redest wirres Zeug!


----------



## progmann (21 Juni 2011)

Hi  das ist nicht wirres Zeug  sonder Verärgerung.

Ich habe keine falschen Zuordnungen auf div  . FC oder DB


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2011)

mich ärgern auch noch viele Dinge an TIA, aber eins ist mir bewusst,
einen Umstieg macht mann nicht mal eben, da ist schon ein wenig Geduld
angebracht.
Das ist ein ganz anderes Werkzeug, daran muss mann sich erst gewöhnen.
Das ist nicht mal eben mit Konvertieren getan. Vielleicht besuchst du
ersteinmal einen Umsteieger Kurs und fängst dann an mit TIA zu Arbeiten.
Denke daran womit du Arbeitest ist ein noch nicht fertiges Werkzeug, aber
ich denke bei jeden SP wird es besser.

Im übrigen wer sagt den das du in TIA mit SCL arbeiten musst, du kannst 
doch weiterhin mit FUP, KOP oder AWL arbeiten.


----------



## progmann (21 Juni 2011)

Hi Helmut von der Reparatur

Nach dem 4 oder 5 Versuch  hab ich  das Programm nun endlich im TIA Portal vorliegend.
Vieles ist bekannt einiges ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich kann nun sagen grundsätzlich funkst die Migration dann doch, hat aber noch Verbesserungspotenzial.
Und je öfter ich es anwenden kann wirds wohl auch besser.


----------



## rheumakay (21 Juni 2011)

@progmann

-> zurück zu Frage
was war denn nun der Fehler..?


----------



## progmann (21 Juni 2011)

Hi 
Da bin ich überfragt aber wie immer warscheinlich bei mir, denn ich habe keinen TIA Kurs belegt und auch keine Informatik studiert.*ROFL* 
(Kein Wunder das ich so wenig begreif wie die das sich ausdachten.)

Ich hab nun fast 3 Stunden mit TIA verschiedenes probiert.
Win CC ist viel besser in der Handhabung, da bin ich doch recht angenehm überrascht. 
Bei den Bausteinbefehlen ist einiges anders dargestellt. Daran werd ich mich gewöhnen.

Also , es scheint zu gehen, nach dem x`ten Anlauf.
Ich hoffe mal , das ich nicht der einzige bin, bei dem die neue Software
nicht nur eitel Sonnenschein produziert hat.


----------



## sailor (21 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Du redest wirres Zeug!


Falsch!! DU redest wirres Zeug
Bist du einer der Witzfiguren, die dieses Chaos TIA in die Welt gekotzt haben?


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Falsch!! DU redest wirres Zeug
> Bist du einer der Witzfiguren, die dieses Chaos TIA in die Welt gekotzt haben?



Ist er nicht!
Doch die Begeisterung für dieses nicht fertige Produkt die von manchen hier gezeigt wird, überrascht mich immer wieder.


bike


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Falsch!! DU redest wirres Zeug
> Bist du einer der Witzfiguren, die dieses Chaos TIA in die Welt gekotzt haben?



...nun werde mal nicht persönlich ... vor allem nicht mit diesem niveaulosen Schreibstil.

Wenn ihr eure Augen aufsperren würdet, dann würde euch auffallen,
das ich sowohl im Negativ- als auch im Positiv-Thread schreibe.

Was ich mache ist konstruktive Kritik und nicht sinnloses Schlecht machen
bzw. nach 10 Minuten Nutzung schon alles "Käsefindend". 

Lest mal die Posts vom Perfektionist, das wäre eine passende Lektüre.

Frank


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...nun werde mal nicht persönlich ... vor allem nicht mit diesem niveaulosen Schreibstil.



Schon einmal vor der eigenen Türe nachgeschaut? 

Machst du es besser?

nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juni 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, warum ihr euch hier gegenseitig so auf die Nüsse geht. 

da kommt hier mal



> ...Bist du einer der Witzfiguren, die dieses Chaos TIA in die Welt gekotzt haben?


dann 



> ...Nach dem 4 oder 5 Versuch  hab ich  das Programm nun endlich im TIA Portal vorliegend.


und



> ...Es ärgert mich nur gewaltig, das ich mir jede "Erleichterung" mühsam über Versuch und Irtum erkämpfen muss


Ich raff das nicht.

Dann wartet ab und setzt bewährtes "Altes" ein. sollte ja noch erhältlich sein.

Oder werden die "Genervten" dazu gezwungen?

PS: 5Vor12 ja.


----------



## sailor (22 Juni 2011)

Sorry für die harten Worte. 
Der Kunde will für seine neue Anlage auch die aktuellste Software.
MIT RECHT!!! 
Was soll ich den sagen, wenn ich ihn die Anlage mit S7 V5.5, WINCC 7.0 übergebe? 

_Ist zwar veraltet aber geht?? Ist zwar nicht kompatibel mit der neuesten Version aber kommen Sie in einen Jahr wieder, da machen wir dann nochmal ne Neuinbetriebnahme auf Firmenkosten mit TIA-Portal. Die Upgrade-Lizenzkosten können Sie ja aus Ihrer Portokasse zahlen._

Warum kann Siemens nicht eine nur einigermassen gebrauchsfähige Software bringen. Ich hab einfach keine Zeit (und keinen Bock) für Siemens den Feldentwickler zu machen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß weniger als 90% Programmierer diese Zeit haben.

Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

@sailor
jetzt warte doch erst einmal, richtiges Arbeiten ist doch sowieso erst
ab SP1 möglich. Mann sollte Siemens für da neue Produkt diese Zeit
geben. Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben, aber ein Siemens Mitarbeiter
sagte zu mir " Die jetzige Version ist nur zum Daddeln da", also quasi zum
kennenlernen. Mittlerweile werden die bei Siemens den GUI-Designer ge-
kündigt haben, der war nähmlich Farbenblind und Sie tüfteln an eine Farbgebung 
die einen nicht nach 4 Minuten, vor Erschöpfung ins Koma schickt.


----------



## sventek (22 Juni 2011)

@sailor
hast du deinem kunden etwa die neueste software versprochen? wenn man die vorlaufzeit von solchen projekten bedenkt, noch dazu kann das projekt ja nicht ganz klein sein, wenn du schon wincc V11 verwendest, hast du deinem kunden schon vor langer zeit mit viel risiko etwas versprochen, was meiner meinung schon grob fahrlässig ist. Ich kann mir bei bestem willen keinen kunden vorstellen, der, wenn man richtig argumentiert, jetzt unbedingt das TIA portal haben will. Oder hat der die software schon gekauft und ist total glücklich damit???

S7 V5.5 mit WinCC 7.0 ist mit sicherheit nicht veraltet und im gorßen und ganzen feld getestet.

Also ich als kunde würde was wollen, was funktioniert und nicht erst im test stadium ist. Das muss man dem kunden allerdings schon sagen, wenn er es selber nicht weiß.

Nichts für ungut, aber deine arumente kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!

Gruß
wo


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @sailor
> jetzt warte doch erst einmal, richtiges Arbeiten ist doch sowieso erst
> ab SP1 möglich. Mann sollte Siemens für da neue Produkt diese Zeit
> geben. Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben, aber ein Siemens Mitarbeiter
> ...



Ein ganz schön teures Spielzeug.
Und wer hat denn die Zeit zum Spielen?
 Nein, eine Software muss sinnvoll funktionieren, wenn diese auf den Markt kommt.
Wer für ein Produkt das so ca 880€ pro Jahr allein als Wartung kostet anbietet, sollte einmal über sein Geschäftsmodell nachdenken.




sventek schrieb:


> @sailor
> hast du deinem kunden etwa die neueste software versprochen? wenn man  die vorlaufzeit von solchen projekten bedenkt, noch dazu kann das  projekt ja nicht ganz klein sein, wenn du schon wincc V11 verwendest,  hast du deinem kunden schon vor langer zeit mit
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei uns muss die Software funktionieren, wenn wir liefern.
Doch bei BigS muss das nicht sein.
Langsam kommen sogar die Aktien der Automatiersungssoftware nach, es geht abwärts.


bike


----------



## sailor (22 Juni 2011)

Du hast scheinbar lauter "pflegeleichte" Kunden. 
Wenn ich ein Projekt, auch ein größeres, abschließe, wollen viele Kunden extra eine Laptop, mit dem der eigens eingestellte Wartungsfritze anhand der Software Fehlersuche machen kann. 
Ich stehe jetzt vor der Problematik, daß ich den Kunden veraltete Software verkaufen muss, und ihn definitiv NICHT versprechen kann, daß die Software ohne größeren Aufwand (Anlagenstillstand,...) in das TIA-Portal übernommen werden kann. Von den Lizenzkosten ganz zu schweigen.
Ausbaden darf ich die ganze Geschichte dann wieder in einen Jahr mit Einsatz am Weihnachten und Silvester, wenn denn das TIA-Monster bis dahin zu gebrauchen ist.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Ausbaden darf ich die ganze Geschichte dann wieder in einen Jahr mit Einsatz am Weihnachten und Silvester, wenn denn das TIA-Monster bis dahin zu gebrauchen ist.



Du kannst für Weihnachten und Neu Jahr beruhigt eine Hütte zum Schifahren buchen. 
Denn die Gefahr besteht definitiv nicht  


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

@sailor,
ich kann nur sagen wenn du den Kunden TIA verkauft hast oder dir das in
deinen Auftrag, aufzwingen lassen hast, bist du selber schuld. Entschuldigung
aber so naiv kann Mann doch gar nicht sein....oder...

Warum ist eigentlich Step 7 und WinCC total veraltet, es ist doch gerade erst
gepflegt worden. Es kann doch ruhig noch ein bis zwei Jahre, mit ruhigen Ge-
wissen eingesetzt und über 10 Jahre gepflegt werden.


----------



## sventek (22 Juni 2011)

@sailor
Nein, zu meinen Kunden gehören u.a. große Industriebetriebe. Die sind ganz und gar nicht pflegeleicht. Diese bestehen sogar darauf, Projekte mit S7 V5.5 auszuliefern. Das Wartungspersonal sind oft Profis im Umgang mit div. Softwareprodukten, denen braucht man keine Märchen erzählen und genau diese Leute wollen sich das Leben nicht unnötig schwer machen. Bei kleinen Firmen gibt es oft gar keinen eigenes Wartungspersonal, sodass es sowieso Wurst ist, was man einsetzt. 
Warum MUSST Du dem Kunden eigentlich die neueste Software verkaufen. Haben die Kunden kein Ohr für Deine Argumente? 

wo


----------



## sailor (22 Juni 2011)

Ich hab ihn nicht TIA verkauft. Verkauft ist Siemens Step7.
Und das neueste und damit aktuellste (seit mehreren Monaten) ist nun mal: *Simatic Step 7 TIA-Portal*.

Gruß
Sailor

PS: Vielleicht krieg ich trotzdem die Autogramme bei der Abnahme. Werde dann hier einige virtuelle Bierchen ausgeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

Na dann viel Erfolg, ich hoffe das du es schaffst. 
Ich könnte das nicht, ich schlafe immer vor TIA ein....diese Farben...


----------



## sailor (22 Juni 2011)

Seh grad, es gibt ein Update 2 für TIA. Ist auch nur 307MB klein. Hier: https://support.automation.siemens....0_UPD2.exe?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=51096520
*TIAP* heisst das Ding jetzt.
Helmut, da ist bestimmt keine Farbbüchse dabei. Kannst also ruhig weiterschlafen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## sventek (22 Juni 2011)

@sailor

Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen "dem Stand der Technik" und "dem neuesten Stand der Technik"?

Stand der Technik: das Produkt oder Verfahren ist erprobt und es gibt genügend Erfahrungswerte, sodass das Produkt oder Verfahren innerhalb seiner (bekannten) Grenzen bedenkenlos eingesetzt werden kann.

Neuester Stand der Technik: das Produkt oder Verfahren hat gerade das Entwicklungsstadium verlassen, und es gibt noch zu wenige Erkenntnisse aus dem Feldbetrieb, um das Produkt oder Verfahren bedenkenlos einzusetzen.

Von mir auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2011)

Ich glaube es macht wenig Sinn jemandem eine klare logische Vorgehensweise nahe bringen zu wollen, der so gar nichts davon hören will. Das ist leider schade um die Zeit.

Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
es tut mir leid, dass ihr Siemens gegenüber alle so gnädig seit - ich sehe es aber so wie Bike. Die Software ist nicht als "Demo-Version" o.ä. auf den Markt gekommen und auch nicht als Freeware.

Was das Migrieren angeht - mir ist es noch bei keinem meiner Projekte gelungen, dieses zu migrieren. Und ich habe wirklich schon probiert !!!

Ich finde vom TIA auch einige Sachen sehr schön (wenn sie denn irgendwann einmal für mich sinnvoll nutzbar sind).

Ich sehe das selbst auch total schmerzfrei und würde (aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung) auch keinem Siemens-Produkt vertrauen, dessen Versions-Nummer mit ".0" aufhört. Somit würde ich mich auch nicht auf das schmale Brett begeben und dieses Ding "vor der Zeit" wirklich einsetzen oder jemanden versprechen - man sollte hier (auch wenn das jetzt Polemik ist) einfach mal an Flex denken ... denn die Vorgehensweise dort entspricht m.E. der Siemens-Philosophie zumindestens für dieses Jahrzehnt ... 

Nichtsdestoweniger bleibt es von Siemens eine Frechheit.

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Juli 2011)

Sehr ruhig geworden um das TIA-Portal. Was passiert ? Habt ihr alle die Software in die Ecke geschmissen ? Oder läuft alles jetzt wie geschmiert


----------



## IBFS (19 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sehr ruhig geworden um das TIA-Portal. Was passiert ? Habt ihr alle die Software in die Ecke geschmissen ? Oder läuft alles jetzt wie geschmiert



Mit meinem S7-1200er Projekt geht es eigentlich ganz gut. 
Nur wenn man versucht das TIA-Portal auf einem komplett
zugemüllten Rechner zu installieren, dann kann es krachen.
S7-300er Projekte habe ich noch keine gemacht, da kann 
der Perfektionist ja mal was dazu sagen.

Frank


----------



## Nordischerjung (19 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sehr ruhig geworden um das TIA-Portal. Was passiert ? Habt ihr alle die Software in die Ecke geschmissen ? Oder läuft alles jetzt wie geschmiert



Dazu sag ich nur... http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=46539&page=2

bisher keine weitere Antwort. 
Dann gibt es in den nächsten Jahren halt kein TIA. Werde doch nicht extra mein Lappi neu aufsetzen, oder noch besser, neu kaufen


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juli 2011)

ja, ich kotze grad:

Projekt migriert, die Adressen von Variablen einer Multiinstanz werden auf die Basisadreasse reduziert, das Scheissding schafts nicht, den Offset in der Multiinstanz mitzuübersetzen.

Der anfängliche WOW-Effekt wird durch immer mehr Dysfunktionen durchlöchert ...


----------



## progmann (19 Juli 2011)

*Tia brauch gans viel graue zellen im Einsatz*

Hi  ich kann nur von mir reden (weshalb die Anderen so ruhig sind???)

In den Bildschirm reinschauen und mit TIA arbeiten das erfordert recht viel Konzentration, vor allem weil mit der Zeit die Augen schmerzen von dem wenig Kontrast. Ansonsten gibt es vieles zu entdecken und manches ist richtig klasse gelungen, aber das macht auch MÜHE ; das alles zu finden.
Ich habe mittlerweilen das 4 Programm übersetzt (von Step7  zu TIA )
Diese etwas angepasst und an eine Hardware vergeben. Momentan
mach ich grad neue globale Bibliotheken mit meinen /unsern  FB`s;FC`s
passende Standartvariablenlisten, auf das das arbeiten im TIA irgend wann mal leichter wird. So wie es sich aber anlässt wird das immer besser je mehr an Funktionen erkannt und gefunden werden. Und weil mich das  so arg in beschlag nimmt , hab ich kaum Zeit Texte aus dem Forum zu lesen oder welche zu verfassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juli 2011)

Multiinstanz geht (bei mir) nicht in der Visu 

gibts schon irgendwelche Hotfixes? ich war ja zwischendurch im Urlaub ...

Mit Migrationsproblemen hats nichts zu tun - ein neu aufgesetztes Projekt weigert sich, die korrekten Adressen der PLC zu übernehmen. Es wird nur die Basisadresse der Multiinstanz übernommen, der Offset bleibt aussen vor.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... da kann der Perfektionist ja mal was dazu sagen.


bin grad über die Textstelle mit dem Update 2 drübergestolpert. Letzte Chance für TIA - dann fliegts ins Eck! Und Siemens soll ja nicht glauben, dass ich die über diesen Bug aufkläre - wenn der in SP1 immer noch drinn ist, haben die für mich und alle Zeiten ausgeschissen :sw2:


----------



## testuser (19 Juli 2011)

*S7-Graph*

ich habe heute mal angefangen ein bisschen mit den TIA Portal rumzuspielen, habe unter anderem einen GRAPH-baustein erstellt. die alternativverzweigung mit "calibrate" und "check" habe ich vor "MM 1" eingefügt, anschließend "MM 3" und "MM 4" und zuletzt "MM 2". dann habe ich umnummeriert, beginnend bei 1 (für schritt und transition) im kompletten baustein. aber ich hebe etwas anderes erwartet oder ist das richtig?!? (siehe anhang)


----------



## IBFS (19 Juli 2011)

testuser schrieb:


> dann habe ich umnummeriert,


Wer glaubt, dass das Umnummerieren eine intelligente, den Erwartungen
gemäße Funktionsweise hat, wird leider immer enttäuscht werden.

Ich mache sowass nie Automatisch :roll:  

Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Multiinstanz geht (bei mir) nicht in der Visu
> 
> gibts schon irgendwelche Hotfixes? ich war ja zwischendurch im Urlaub ...
> 
> Mit Migrationsproblemen hats nichts zu tun - ein neu aufgesetztes Projekt weigert sich, die korrekten Adressen der PLC zu übernehmen. Es wird nur die Basisadresse der Multiinstanz übernommen, der Offset bleibt aussen vor.


 
Sorry ... das wissen die schon (mindestens von uns).
Ich hatte letztens mal etwas Besuch von den Leuten. Die haben mir dann mal in 2 Stündiger Kleinarbeit eins meiner Projekte migriert (und auch geschafft) und dann im Vorbeigehen mal unsere Bugliste mitgenommen. Da war das Genannte u.A. mit dabei - aber noch ein paar nette andere Features.

Ich werd mal schauen, wie sich das so entwickelt - SP1 soll es ja richten *ROFL* ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch mehr Nummern (SP2,3,...,877,...,4912 usw.)
Aber grundsätzlich ist das Ding für mich erstmal auf der "Reservebank".

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juli 2011)

ok, dann brauch ich das ja nicht mehr auf anderen Rechnern probieren 

... und kann mir sämtliche weitere Mühe bis zum SP1 sparen.

Dass ich da ein 300er-Projekt mit TIA machen konnte - das war wohl eher großer Zufall. Und wohl dem Umstand geschuldet, dass das eben noch ne recht alte Software auf relativ neuer Hardware war, wo es eben noch nicht so multiinstanzte.

OK, ich habs eingesehen. Version 11.0 ist nur eine Demo-Release, weil die echte V11.0 nicht rechtzeitig fertig wurde ...

(und vielleicht hilft mir gerade mein Kamillentee, wieder ruhig zu werden. oder ists doch das C2, das ich gerade zwecks Feierabend einläuten zu mir nehme?)

PS: ob ich es wohl hinbekomme, den Nachfolger von TIA bis zu meinen Renteneintritt ignorieren zu können?


----------



## D-DNRN (19 Juli 2011)

Ja das Migrieren ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz großes Problem, die Grundfunktionen gehen ja oft noch nicht einmal vernünftig.

Beispiel: (davon gibts noch hunderte!)
Gestern mache ich einen Baustein auf, setze einen Move Befehl und freue mich über das tolle neue Sternchen mit dem man weitere Anschlüsse an den Baustein anfügen kann. > Eigentlich eine tolle Erfindung, dumm nur wenn man dann so ein Beinchen zuviel gestetzt hat: Löschen wurde (zumindest bei meiner Software ) vergessen zu aktivieren. 
Bei Und/Oder kein Problem, beim Move muss man den Befehl kompl. löschen und neu setzen.  Hey, kein Problem, schnell gemacht aber warum ist das noch drin in der fertigen Software! 

Da könnt Ihr mir jetzt sagen was Ihr wollt: Sowas ist Stümperhaft!
Solche kleinen Bugs BEI STANDARDFUNKTIONEN werden üblicherweise bei internen Tests schon lange vor einem fertigen Release ausgemerzt. Ich krieg ja nicht mal TIA 10.5 Projekte ohne größere Umbauten *importiert*!

Zum Teil ist diese Software von der Qualität noch weit hinter einer üblichen Beta Software zurück und wir sprechen hier über ein Paket für evtl. viele Tausend EURO.

Eine Entschuldigung gibt es für sowas eingentlich nicht!


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2011)

ich hab grad 5.5 prof für meinen arbeitgeber gekauft.
das läuft flüssig


----------



## IBFS (19 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich hab grad 5.5 prof für meinen arbeitgeber gekauft.
> das läuft flüssig



Wie ich schon schrieb, die gereifte V5.5 wird noch mind. 10-12 Jahre unser
Begleiter sein so wir in 10 -12 Jahren überhaupt noch Programmierer
sein sollten  ;-)

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich hab grad 5.5 prof für meinen arbeitgeber gekauft.
> das läuft flüssig


Gibts die auch ohne TIA?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Gibts die auch ohne TIA?



im räumungsverkauf


----------



## rheumakay (21 Juli 2011)

Ich wollte meinen Senf auch mal da zu geben..
bin gestern in dortmund bei BIGS"Fitmachertag"für TIA Portal gewesen..wollte mir mal ein genaueres Bild vom ganzen machen.

Sicherlich wird es tolle Neuigkeiten sowohl bei den SPS sowie HMI geben(Drag&Drop,Webserver,Smartserver, Querverweis zusammen mit HMI&SPS und viieles mehr).
Es wurde allerdings auch darauf hingewiesen, das dies&das noch nicht funktioniert bzw. im nächsten SP kommt.
Dafür das das Ganze so bei etwa 1000Euro liegt, ist mir das Ganze viel zu unsicher und instabil.

Bei der Vorführung ist "zufälligerweise" ein HMI abgestürzt (1.Gelächter)
daruf der Dozent :"Das ist ja noch nie passiert" (2.Gelächter)
Dozent:"nee wirklich, aber ich habe da ein 2.Projekt mit Problemen, da stehe ich in Kontakt mit der HOTLINE" (3.Gelächter mit in die Hose machen)

*Fazit:*Ich werde doch erst einmal warten, und andere Versuchskaninchen das Testen überlassen.In 1-2Jahren wird das Ganze sicherlich ne Runde Sache (wobei die anderen (Codesys) sicherlich schon jetzt meilenweit weiter sind)


----------



## Pinky (21 Juli 2011)

Auf dieser denkwürdigen Veranstaltung war ich auch.
Der doppelte Schlosserreset am HMI war schon ne Lachnummer.
Ich hab nur auf den passenden Abschiedsgruß gewartet

Tschau mit V


----------



## datasys (21 Juli 2011)

*News aus Der TIA Welt*

He Leute keine ahnung ob hier schon jemand was von den neuen Tia News gepostet hat gefunden hab ich nix. Hatte gester ein vernünftiges gespräch mit einem Siemens Programierer der Fa. S.
1.) Er erklären die ihre eigene SW für momentan absoluten Schrott mit einigen guten Ansätzen.
2.) SCL auf 1200 kommt nicht mit SP 1
3.) im SP 2 das im Oktober (also frühestens im November) kommen soll sollte dann SCL auch möglich sein genauso wie laden im Status run erst mit SP 2 kommt
4.) mit SP2 sollte auch ein auftrennen der Fenster (mehrere Monitore möglich sein)
5.) im Herbst dJ sollte die 1500 kommen. Die die 300 Serie ablösen soll*ROFL*
6.)es sollen jede Menge neue Peripherie kommen die warscheinlich auch nicht funktionieren wird
7.) zu guter letzt die gute Nachricht die 300 gibts sicher noch die nächsten 25 Jahre


----------



## SoftMachine (21 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> im räumungsverkauf


 

LOL 

gruss


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juli 2011)

Pinky schrieb:


> Der doppelte Schlosserreset am HMI war schon ne Lachnummer.



Erläuter das bitte einmal. Das Wort ist mir nicht geläufig, gefällt mir aber.

Thomas


----------



## Pinky (22 Juli 2011)

Hauptschalter aus 10sek warten und Hauptschalter wieder an ==> Schlosserreset
Und klappts nicht beim ersten mal, einfach wiederholen.


----------



## IBFS (22 Juli 2011)

Pinky schrieb:


> Hauptschalter aus 10sek warten und Hauptschalter wieder an ==> Schlosserreset
> Und klappts nicht beim ersten mal, einfach wiederholen.



Und das schöne daran ist, bei einem eingebauten TP177B sind dann
gleich auch alle Fehlermeldungen über den Jordan - super Sache 

Ich bin für abschließbare Hauptschalter!

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juli 2011)

Pinky schrieb:


> Hauptschalter aus 10sek warten und Hauptschalter wieder an ==> Schlosserreset
> Und klappts nicht beim ersten mal, einfach wiederholen.



Schlosser haben am Hauptschalter nichts zu suchen.

Diese Vorgehensweise wird von Kollegen als AEG-Trick (Aus Ein Geht) bezeichnet. 
Persönlich halte ich nichts davon. Bin warscheinlich noch nicht alt genug dafür ;-) .

Thomas


----------



## Ide (25 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und das schöne daran ist, bei einem eingebauten TP177B sind dann
> gleich auch alle Fehlermeldungen über den Jordan - super Sache
> 
> Ich bin für abschließbare Hauptschalter!
> ...



Meldepuffer?? Funktioniert bei unsern OP177!?


----------



## datasys (25 Juli 2011)

AEG ist die beste Funktion dies gibt oder wie mann auch bei der 611U sagt gehen wir mal eine Runde würfeln. Sie erleichtert zwar meist nicht die Diagnose aber ist gut fürs Gemüt. PS wo keine Fehlermeldung ist kann auch keine gelöscht werden


----------



## Perfektionist (16 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Perfektionist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Multiinstanz geht (bei mir) nicht in der Visu
> ...


ja, jetzt tut das dem Anschein nach richtig


----------

